# Best Cigar you can buy at a gas station?



## Hick727

Whats the best cigar you can buy at a gas station? Like Swisher Sweets, Black and Milds, White Owls, Backwoods, etc. Which one and whats the best flavor?

I cant get any good cigars right now cause im on a trip and just wanna get a good gas station cigar until i get home.


----------



## smelvis

None are very good for me bro. I would buy bundles from CI or somewhere.
Sorry!


----------



## Plop007

I know theirs a couple threads talking about gas station cigars but I enjoy backwoods

you can probably find a lot of info under the search tab

edit*

this might help a little

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/171165-had-good-gas-station-drugstore-cigar-3.html


----------



## Juicestain

There is a gas station on a indian reservation near my house that sells AF Short Stories and RP Decades, for too much money I might add. As far as the usual fair you find at most gas stations I would have no idea cause I've never tried a machine made cigar except for Swisher's and I found those dreadful.


----------



## CaptainJeebes

there are some gas stations or grocery stores ive found ok cigars. i would check on their humidity though. but i would never buy sweets, black and milds or others like that...


----------



## tpharkman

Arrango Sportsman in the tube...it's no classic but it is servicable in a fix.


----------



## Snake Hips

Backwoods Sweet n' Aromatic are pretty good in any case. Dutch Masters and Black n' Milds are pretty decent for what they are, which is to say they're inoffensive at worst. I used to buy Swisher Sweets with the wood tips fairly frequently when I didn't know any better, and Garcia y Vegas could be much worse.

If you can find a Walgreen's in your travels, they have a house blend called Blender's Gold that for all purposes is about as decent a cigar as you can buy for the genre.

If there are no Walgreen's, I will wholeheartedly suggest you go with Backwoods, any of the unflavored varieties.


----------



## bxcarracer

Honey Palma Dutch Master, no honey sport, or any of that junk. Prolly the best cigar I'd get a a gas station if they have them since they are hard to find. After that maybe a backwood, anything else is just a waste of time IMHO.


----------



## JGD

I would try to stop at liquor stores (the bigger the better) they generally have smokes.


----------



## carguy13

Snake Hips said:


> Backwoods Sweet n' Aromatic are pretty good in any case. Dutch Masters and Black n' Milds are pretty decent for what they are, which is to say they're inoffensive at worst. I used to buy Swisher Sweets with the wood tips fairly frequently when I didn't know any better, and Garcia y Vegas could be much worse.
> 
> If you can find a Walgreen's in your travels, they have a house blend called Blender's Gold that for all purposes is about as decent a cigar as you can buy for the genre.
> 
> If there are no Walgreen's, I will wholeheartedly suggest you go with Backwoods, any of the unflavored varieties.


+1 on the Backwoods they are pretty tasty...


----------



## JazzCigar

I would bite the bullet and just buy a pack of Camels before I would force myself to smoke a gas station cigar.

I second the liquor store idea. I've actually found good smokes in a package store before.


----------



## fiddlegrin

jadeg001 said:


> I would try to stop at liquor stores (the bigger the better) they generally have smokes.


+1 :nod:

Rock on Sir:thumb:

.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

I used to smoke Garcia y Vega or Backwoods occasionally, and those are what led me to the 'hard' stuff: genuine, hand made stogies! Oh, and I used to smoke Black N Milds, too. What's funny is that they _all_ taste like crap to me now.

So...I can't really recommend a gas station cigar, but I _can_ tell you which one to stay away from: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/259738-gods-revenge-me.html


----------



## triad47

My local Chevron has a stand up humi - a bunch of AF and Punch and RyJ, CAO America, AB Maxx in it at very good prices.


----------



## Syner

All you can get at a gas station around here are Captain Blacks, Honeys, Colts, and Backwoods.
I'd definitely go with Backwoods, then the Honeys..


----------



## Esoteric

I would second the Walgreens or CVS suggestions because you can usually (I can here in FL at least) some Cohiba or Macanudo small cigars behind the counter by the cigarettes. Those would probably be best!!


----------



## Hick727

Im buying some backwoods tonight. Trying them tomorrow. Getting the Sweet and Aromatic ones


----------



## jmouche1

The first cigar I smoked was a "premium." Since then I have tried only one "gas station cigar" a backwoods cigar (my friend insisted on it), thats just not my cup of tea...but to each his own


----------



## JazzCigar

jmouche1 said:


> The first cigar I smoked was a "premium." Since then I have tried only one "gas station cigar" a backwoods cigar (my friend insisted on it), thats just not my cup of tea...but to each his own


I hear that. I've only smoked one gas station cigar -- a Swisher Sweet I purchased one time when I ran out of cigars late at night. I have never smoked a machine-made cigar since.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker

Yesterday I was looking for some 30 min smoke before the masters started up and the gas station had some El Verso's or something like that, attendent just gave it to me for free so I figured I'd smoke it. It wasnt great and had an awful build, but it wasnt awful by any means, very mild and very quick.


----------



## Johnisnotcool

Backwoods are awesome! I buy them online though, they get pretty costly at gas stations. Perfect for at work when you don't have much time!


----------



## GentlemanJester

Grocery stores around here will usually have something better than gas station cigars... But as my sig says, smoke whatever you enjoy, don't get caught up in what's "good".


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

GentlemanJester said:


> smoke whatever you enjoy, don't get caught up in what's "good".


Very well said!!!


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica

Smoking a dutchmaster palma, I have a feeling I will regret it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

A lot of gas stations around here are carrying the name brand cigars in the individual humi packs now. You can find Hoy De Monterrey, Macanudo and Punch in those. Haven't tried one and don't know how much they are but that's what I would try if I was out.

I keep hearing people talk about the Backwoods cigars. I'm gonna have to try one just for shits and giggles. Maybe it would be okay for a sitting around the fire at deer camp getting hammered smoke. Don't want to waste a good one on that.


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica

I will never smoke a machine made cigar again lol


----------



## jsnake

No gas station or machine made cigars for me ever again. No interest. Most places do not properly maintain them and the selection is never very good.


----------



## demuths1770

i enjoy the backwoods. worked great for me when i was working construction. didn't want to waste a good cigar at work and they also are smaller which made it very easy. defiantly wouldn't smoke a backwoods all the time though. also the acid line comes in the humi packs that most gas stations sell as well.


----------



## dogmir

I don't mind backwoods...I would not smoke anything else from a gas station.


----------



## Blue Raccoon

my first job in HS (mid '60's) was the local gasoline station.. we sold a lot of Marsh Wheelings and Crooks. I tried both and stuck with the Crooks. Later in RVN I would have the wife send Crooks they were a big hit. I've tried to find them but they don't seem to be around any more. I keep Toppers on hands for mowing/fishing/kayaking/beach. I have noticed as mentioned above lot's of the gasoline/convenient stores now have the hanging humi packs of Mac's, etc.. like you see at golf courses.


----------



## beercritic

The Backwoods are OK. I don't know if they sell "Ugly Coyote" outside of one online retailer (can't remember which one). I got some Fred ones landline then better than Backwoods. Stronger (Honduran) & cheaper than Backwoods. Just a data point.


----------



## Kasanova King

Since gas station cigars were the reason I never really liked (or _thought_ I didn't) like smoking cigars, I tend to stay away from them now. I'm glad I decided to try out real, hand rolled cigars...what a difference.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Nothing worth smoking at a gas station to be frank. When I'm on a long drive without a gar, I just buy some Red Man chew of Copenhagen dip


----------

